# Is there a celebrity you just can't stand?



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I never could stand Tom Cruise, even before his craziness of the last couple of years.  Something about his smile just didn't seem genuine to me.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Not a huge fan of most of them, especially when they get talking about stuff othr than entertainment.  

However, I'd have to say Paris Hilton and Lindsy Lohan drive me buggy.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

KerylR said:


> Not a huge fan of most of them, especially when they get talking about stuff othr than entertainment.
> 
> However, I'd have to say Paris Hilton and Lindsy Lohan drive me buggy.


Is Paris Hilton a celebrity or is she just a spoiled girl who does stupid things and gets her pics taken?


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Is Paris Hilton a celebrity or is she just a spoiled girl who does stupid things and gets her pics taken?


And that would be different than celebrity how? 

But she did have a TV show for a while.

My general sense is if I see you on the cover of the mags when I'm checking out at the grocery store, you count as a celebrity.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I also can't stand Brangelina. Smug, self-righteous, self-satisfied adulterers. Karma's a witch, and they'd do well to remember that.


^^ I agree ^^


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Is Paris Hilton a celebrity or is she just a spoiled girl who does stupid things and gets her pics taken?


She's always been a spoiled little girl. My dad was a security guard at the Las Vegas Hilton back when the Hiltons still owned it... Paris and her sister, Nikki, were forever causing trouble in the casino.. They thought they could do whatever they wanted because of Daddy...


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

Seems like it's a viable career to simply have a famous relative these days in the UK. I go to a lot of tech press events and it's crazy how the paps go nuts when Simon Le Bon's daughter or Rod Stewart's second cousin enter the room. Jammy buggers usually get a free smartphone/games console too, while us 'normal' folk are lucky to get a free sausage roll.

Rant over


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it would be the Kardashians.  I don't dislike them for who they are, but I do dislike what they represent.  I saw that the family made $65million last year.  Kim charges $25k to mention someone's product in a tweet.  Please let me know what their talent is

I must admit I enjoyed the news item when Prince told Kim to get off his stage the other week.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

With his antics in the last few years, Mel Gibson is one for me.  He and Tom Cruise are at the top of the heap.  I can disagree with any of the other celebrities listed either.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Tom Cruise used to be the top guy I couldn't stand but the new top guy has to be Charlie Sheen.  What a train wreck that guy is.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

tsilver said:


> the new top guy has to be Charlie Sheen. What a train wreck that guy is.


^...exactly!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My whole life, it's been Jodi Foster. Cannot stand her. Not since Freaky Friday in '76 & Candleshoe in '77. Something about her has just ALWAYS grated on me.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I try to avoid celebrity news.  It's all rather silly and dull, but unfortunately -- also hard to avoid.  I'd have to say Mel Gibson is definitely on my "can't stand" list.  And lately -- yes, Charlie Sheen also makes the list!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Ditto on Charlie Sheen. I dislike all loud, obnoxious celebs. Only ones I have respect for are the quiet, unassuming types who are not often in the news.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Justin Bieber, i really dislike this child. 

Most female "singers" today who can only sell records while practically naked. And yes, i'll jump on the Charlie Sheen & Mel Gibson thing because everything good they've had has been thrown away. 

I try not to read about the ones that do my head in (and there's a lot more!) and concentrate on the ones i like. And one of them will be Colin Firth at the Oscars tonight,  

Quiet, unassuming ones like him are more my cup of tea.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't really have any particular ones that I don't like.  In general, though, I dig people who are self-made and worked their way up rather than the ones with famous parents or family who boosted their kids to the top, talent or not.  I quietly chuckled when Zappa's kids didn't catch on.

The worst are the folks who are pop icons for no apparent reason.  I still have no idea where these Kardashian people came from.  It just seems like such a scam job.  But who am I to say?  When they're on the tabloids, people buy them...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd also add that it's a big turnoff when a celebrity suddenly takes advantage off their soapbox and uses it to do commentary on subjects they know nothing about.  Barbra Streisand is an incredible talent but when she starts talking about world issues and politics I can't turn away fast enough.  Regardless of your political views and outlook you need to know what you're talking about.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

robert patterson 
kristen stewart
paris hilton
mel gibson
jersey shore cast


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I'd also add that it's a big turnoff when a celebrity suddenly takes advantage off their soapbox and uses it to do commentary on subjects they know nothing about. Barbra Streisand is an incredible talent but when she starts talking about world issues and politics I can't turn away fast enough. Regardless of your political views and outlook you need to know what you're talking about.


Agreed. I dislike it when celebrities discuss politics. For example, I'm a huge Beatles fan, but it irritates me when Paul McCartney talks politics -- e.g., bashing George Bush in the presidential library. It's just not very classy, IMHO.

Sometimes, it also feels dishonest. Maybe I'm just cynical, but doesn't it sometimes seem like these musicians/actors care more about the publicity than their causes? Consider the "Live 8" concerts a few years back. Ostensibly, the concerts were organized to support Africa. But tickets were free, so no funding was actually raised for Africa, as far as I know. Musicians got tons of free publicity, and their sales increased like nuts... but did any of this make a difference for poor Africans?

When Hollywood celebrities take their private jet to an African village, get their picture taken beside starving people, and then fly back home to their mansions -- they get lots of publicity, but how much does it help their "cause"? Am I being too cynical, or is the publicity the real goal here?

Elton John is an example of an entertainer who knows how to separate politics from his music. He's spoken out against "celebrities on soap boxes", and just likes to play music, and keep his politics at home. I think many of today's so-called celebrities can learn from him. My $0.02.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> I'd also add that it's a big turnoff when a celebrity suddenly takes advantage off their soapbox and uses it to do commentary on subjects they know nothing about. Barbra Streisand is an incredible talent but when she starts talking about world issues and politics I can't turn away fast enough. Regardless of your political views and outlook you need to know what you're talking about.


I would add Sean Penn to that list.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Sometimes, it also feels dishonest. Maybe I'm just cynical, but doesn't it sometimes seem like these musicians/actors care more about the publicity than their causes? Consider the "Live 8" concerts a few years back. Ostensibly, the concerts were organized to support Africa. But tickets were free, so no funding was actually raised for Africa, as far as I know. Musicians got tons of free publicity, and their sales increased like nuts... but did any of this make a difference for poor Africans?


That always bothered me a lot too. Your cynicism is well-placed, in my view. It was basically a publicity fest for pop stars...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Charlie Sheen, and any one who would encourage his behavior by watching his mindless "acting".

Also, Sarah Palin.  She is both a celebrity and falls into the realm of entertainment so she's fair game for this thread.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I'd also add that it's a big turnoff when a celebrity suddenly takes advantage off their soapbox and uses it to do commentary on subjects they know nothing about. Barbra Streisand is an incredible talent but when she starts talking about world issues and politics I can't turn away fast enough. Regardless of your political views and outlook you need to know what you're talking about.


I actually think Bono does a good job of this without making a fool of himself. He strives to understand the big picture. Although, in an unrelated realm, U2 should've stayed away from Spider-Man on Broadway.

It's easy to name celebrities you hate. Harder to name those you respect. Generally, I think, a performer gives you his/her best self in performance. They're usually worse than they appear when they're not in front of an audience.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Gwyneth Paltrow. 

Mel Gibson, too, but that's a different category for me.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Any celebrity whose only claim to celebrity is that they're a celebrity.






(One of my favourite scenes from anything ever, incidentally  )


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I totally missed that show when was it on?  Was it in the US?


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Marguerite said:


> I totally missed that show when was it on? Was it in the US?


I have no idea if it was shown in the US or not, but it's the Extras Christmas special from 2007. Absolutely perfect end to the series.


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

tsilver said:


> Tom Cruise used to be the top guy I couldn't stand but the new top guy has to be Charlie Sheen. What a train wreck that guy is.


Charlie Sheen is my hero.  Even Keith Richards is impressed by Charlie's constitution.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Any celebrity teen singer - they all just annoy me ... Justin Bieber, the Jonas Brothers, Mylie, all of them.  For me, it's not an age thing, its an experience thing.  They haven't had the knocks yet or learned what they need to know about the business ... for that matter, some of the subjects they're singing about are topics they personally know nothing about ....  

Now, the ones that survive and continue to perform or cross over to other areas I can later like ... JT, Marky Mark ... sometimes even Brittany ...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Daniel, right on! There was a discussion in the Writer's Cafe just the other day about this - gosh, surprising. Unfortunately, just last night I noticed one of my absolute favorite authors posting some stuff on her FB page that was political in nature. I'm thinking about just unliking her so that I don't see it and can pretend it isn't there. I tend to just drop so-so authors when the pull a stunt like that, ditto artists of other mediums.


I realize that sometimes celebrities really do care about their causes, and really do want to make a difference. But darn it, why does it tend to be so annoying? 



T.L. Haddix said:


> I used to love Paul McCartney - he was my favorite Beatle! - but now it seems like he's just a diva. Gah, it hurts to say that.


I know. Especially since I'm a fan. I'm actually listening to the Beatles right now! :/ Music should be about bringing people together, IMHO. Music is universal. Regardless of your country or political views, you should be able to enjoy it. That's why I dislike musicians who become too political and take sides.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Personally I don't mind when celebrities make political and social commentary.  It's just when they don't know the issues and just want to spout cliches that I get irked.  But I appreciate what you folks are saying about them just staying out of entirely.

Speaking of the Beatles, I loved what Lennon said in "Revolution."  I think that showed some political maturity, although overall he was for from mature when he wrote it...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Speaking of being on the opposite side of celebrity politics, is it me or do the folks who seem to be the most outspoken, over-the-top tend to be liberal? I'm not judging, just asking. The only celebrity I can think of who is conservative who is out there as much as most activist/celebrities, is Sarah Palin. Most of the conservatives and the more effective liberals seem to be understated, matter-of-fact about it. At least, they carry more weight with me.


I think that celebrities don't give up a right to their voice just because they're celebrities:















I'm actually of the mind that celebs do have a right to their political views. Just because someone is famous doesn't mean they give up the right to engage in political discourse.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm against any celebrity who preaches at me for something, but not doing it themselves. I'm totally opposite from Ed Begley, Jr, but at least he lives what he preaches. Same for Dennis Weaver when he was alive. Weaver built a house out of old tires and some other stuff that wasn't all that biodegradable.

Two celebrities that really annoy me is Sean Penn and Oliver Stone. Sure, those guys like Chavez or Castro and their politics, but I don't see them actually living like the regular folk in Venezuela or Cuba. They probably fly back in their Leer jets to the States, get in their Hummer limo, and go home to their 15000 square foot house, while burning more energy than most of us do in a year.

I pay them to watch their movies(except for Penn & Stone), not hear their politics, that goes for conservatives and liberals.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

We all have the right to free speech guaranteed in the constitution but I have the right not to listen.  Many times I have liked as actor until they had to say lines they wrote themselves.  The ability to memorize what others wrote in the manner in which others want you to perform them does not necessarily translate to intelligence.  "Better to be thought a fool than open your mouth and remove all doubt."


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I think that celebrities don't give up a right to their voice just because they're celebrities:
> 
> I'm actually of the mind that celebs do have a right to their political views. Just because someone is famous doesn't mean they give up the right to engage in political discourse.


Yes, agreed, they have a right to their own views like everybody else.

I'm not speaking for others in the thread, but what puts me off is when they spout off about things they have little or no understanding of and say the kind of things that we all said in third grade before we learned that the world is a complicated place.

I hold everybody to the same standard, but for me it's worse when celebrities do it because they're abusing the access they've earned -- as entertainers only.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

How about all (or most) of them.  Actors, singers, athletes, rock bands--the whole lot of them.  Who cares what they think, say, wear, or go to bed with.  Isn't some one like Stephen Hawking far more interesting than chick singers who forget they're panties in public places?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Yes, agreed, they have a right to their own views like everybody else.
> 
> I'm not speaking for others in the thread, but what puts me off is when they spout off about things they have little or no understanding of and say the kind of things that we all said in third grade before we learned that the world is a complicated place.
> 
> I hold everybody to the same standard, but for me it's worse when celebrities do it because they're abusing the access they've earned -- as entertainers only.


I should be clear that just because I think they have a right to speak out, as we all do, it doesn't mean I'm never annoyed. However, all too often I see celebs get criticized for being vapid, rich people and then get criticized for showing their deeper than that. As long as I don't have to listen, I don't feel abused. Celebrities can also do a lot of good raising money for causes most people would support -- and often there is an unavoidable political aspect.

This applies to writers, too. Stephen King is hated by some for being a liberal and people marked down his last book for a fleeting Palin reference in the afterword. A writer can certainly opt not to discuss politics or to deal with it directly, but it would be naive to think they aren't obliquely always writing about it if they're at all a political animal. Any variation on, and I've seen this, shut up and write makes the person saying it about as deep as a puddle. Politics and religion are about how a person thinks the world works, or should work, and a writer can't ever really avoid those issues even if they don't name them.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Justin Bieber, i really dislike this child.
> 
> Most female "singers" today who can only sell records while practically naked. And yes, i'll jump on the Charlie Sheen & Mel Gibson thing because everything good they've had has been thrown away.


Beiber I 100% agree with - can someone get him off my tv screens please?

Have to disagree with the female singer one though - Rihanna is welcome on my tv any time ;-)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sheen says he wants a raise to return to show
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110228/ap_en_tv/us_people_sheen

He's already paid 1.8 MILLION dollars per show, he wants $3m to return to the show, AND a public "foot licking" appology from CBS for pullnig his show this season.

Un_________ believable.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I totally agree Miss Tackitt!  I think I'll take my books down and demand 100%+10% profit to put them back up at Amazon.  

I simply cannot abide Madonna, Lady Ga Ga and Rhiannon (?).  I think it is not so much their talent because I like their songs (some of them).  I think it is their behavior and the clothes they wear because so many young people look up to them.  I would hate to see my daughter wearing a g-string with fringe pole-dancing at the Grammy Awards.  Egad!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

meh Gaga I'll put up with for now, simply because of how much she donates to charity. Far more than other "celebs.." That's alot of good being done.

Though she should watch how she dresses... no more "meat" clothes.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes it's the barely there clothes that i have the most problem with, and some of the suggestive lyrics, especially in Rihanna's songs. I'm not a prude but there's kids, ages 8,9,10 etc who listen to this and they see the invisible clothes and such, i'm not a fan. Or male singers who have scantily clad women in their music videos, or they are singing about what these girls make them feel like, or what they'd like to do to them. 

I sound really old i know but i cant help it, it winds me up. Now Pink i can handle, she's probably the only singer i actually like from today's lot. And it's good that Lady GaGa gives to charities, but i get the feeling she just tries too hard to shock. Tone it down love, i want to tell her.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Never been a Nickelback fan really. His voice grates on me, so i'm glad i havent heard their lyrics or that would tip me over the edge!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

tsilver said:


> I never could stand Tom Cruise, even before his craziness of the last couple of years. Something about his smile just didn't seem genuine to me.


Yeah, Sarah Palin, she gets on my nerves. She had one great speech at the convention and it was downhill ever since. Lately she seems a caricature of herself.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't mind celebrities having opinions and stating them in public. That's just humans being humans. What gets me is when they get on some soapbox and they don't know what the heck they're talking about. There was some actress back in the 80s (Sally Fields, I think) who went to Congress and gave "expert opinion" on how the chemical Alar was making apples unsafe for consumption. She was clueless and yet Congress let her get up there and burble on. Well, I guess Congress is pretty clueless too, but that's a different topic...

Some of 'em, however, actually know what they're talking about. Kevin Costner is a pretty sharp guy in real life (even though Dances With Wolves was one of the most painful experiences of my life), as are Emma Thompson, Gary Sinise, etc. Though, it's kind of interesting that the smarter ones tend to be quieter in the public eye than the raving loons.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Hugh Hefner, Lady Gag, P Diddy daddy puffy whatever, 50 pennies, Paris Hilton, and Richard Gere.  But of all of them that get on my nerves, Hefner brings out the worst visceral reaction from me.  Strange thing is, the other porn kings from Hustler and Penthouse dont bother me like he does.  I just find him exceedingly gross.  Always have.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Hefner looks like a pervert and I don't think he could get all those beautiful women if he were poor.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Christopher Bunn said:


> I don't mind celebrities having opinions and stating them in public. That's just humans being humans. What gets me is when they get on some soapbox and they don't know what the heck they're talking about. There was some actress back in the 80s (Sally Fields, I think) who went to Congress and gave "expert opinion" on how the chemical Alar was making apples unsafe for consumption.


My memory seems to say that was Meryl Streep -- I remember her talking about it on Donahue.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

For some reason I've never liked Julia Roberts. Can't really put my finger on it, she just gets on my nerves. I've tolerated her in some roles. Charlie Wilson's War and Duplicity were ok, but I generally avoid movies where she's the main character.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

You mean not counting celebrities I can't stand for an actual reason like Mel Gibson and Howard Stern?  

In the catty-and-totally-unfair-because-I-don't-know-a-thing-about-him category, I would have to say that Matthew McConaughey just strikes me as someone I probably would not like.  But that's just a hunch.  In the same way I suspect I would really, really like Matt Damon, by the way.  But who knows?  I probably thought O.J. Simpson was a good guy at some point.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

As a general rule, if I happen to see a celebrity around, I leave them alone.  My wife and I, on our honeymoon to Vermont, sat across from actor M. Emmet Walsh (you'd probably know him if you saw him) on a jet.  I recognized him, but decided to say nothing.  The reason being that celebrities don't always like to be in the public eye, and also because people confuse the actor with the role, which some actors don't like-and I can't necessarily blame them for that.

About eighteen years ago, I ran into the band Los Lobos in the airport.  I flipped out when I asked them who they were, and they told me.  After a minute or two, though, I decided to just let them be.  They were quite polite to me when I talked to them, but I got the impression that they were tired (it was an early flight) and wanted to be left alone.  So I obliged them.  I was happy enough to say that I ran into them.

Now, this is not to excuse all bad celebrity behavior.  I've been told that Eddie Vedder of Pearl Jam isn't a particularly pleasant fellow.  Same with Joan Jett, Alec Baldwin, and many others.  But there are some that just want a little privacy, and I can sympathize with that.


----------



## ayami (Feb 28, 2011)

For me, it's Will Ferrel.
Never liked him, although he was okay in Megamind, so maybe it's just his face.

He's pretty much the only name I _avoid_ on Netflix.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I never liked Will Ferrel either, even on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> My memory seems to say that was Meryl Streep -- I remember her talking about it on Donahue.


Oh, I think you're right. That's clicking in my memory.

I crewed on a TV drama being shot around Norfolk, UK, many moons ago. The male lead was a fairly big shot in England (mostly unknown here in the States). He definitely had ego issues. The female lead as well. Everyone had to treat them with kid gloves. And, about halfway through the 2 month shoot, they were sleeping together, even though they had started the project not really knowing each other (and both of 'em were already in previous relationships). I remember thinking, "these people are frigging loons." Back in high school, that guy would've been the one the football players would've been stuffing in a locker. Hmm. Maybe _that's_ why most actors are so messed up.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Sometimes, it also feels dishonest. Maybe I'm just cynical, but doesn't it sometimes seem like these musicians/actors care more about the publicity than their causes? Consider the "Live 8" concerts a few years back. Ostensibly, the concerts were organized to support Africa. But tickets were free, so no funding was actually raised for Africa, as far as I know. Musicians got tons of free publicity, and their sales increased like nuts... but did any of this make a difference for poor Africans?
> 
> When Hollywood celebrities take their private jet to an African village, get their picture taken beside starving people, and then fly back home to their mansions -- they get lots of publicity, but how much does it help their "cause"? Am I being too cynical, or is the publicity the real goal here?
> 
> Elton John is an example of an entertainer who knows how to separate politics from his music. He's spoken out against "celebrities on soap boxes", and just likes to play music, and keep his politics at home. I think many of today's so-called celebrities can learn from him. My $0.02.


I think it's part of the great intentions/outcome divide.

Without getting to heavy into it, Thomas Sowelle (economic philosophy, he's usually quite conservative) sees the world as being broken into two camps, the side of the coin that values intentions over outcomes, and the part of the world that values outcomes over intentions. (Tom would tell you liberals care more about intentions and conservatives more about outcomes. I'd tell you it depends on the subject.)

Anyway, I think the celebrity types genuinely believe that their intentions to make the world a better place really matter. That trying hard and caring is important.

I'd call that, let's be polite, fuzzy thinking, but I think it's genuine.

I'm also certain their managers are under no such fuzzy illusions and see it entirely in dollars and cents.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Olivia Munn and Felicia Day. I'm not sure why, but they just irk the crap out of me.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Not sure if she'd be considered a celebrity, but Nancy Grace just irritates the heck out of me. She literally makes me cringe whenever she talks.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> I'm against any celebrity who preaches at me for something, but not doing it themselves. I'm totally opposite from Ed Begley, Jr, but at least he lives what he preaches. Same for Dennis Weaver when he was alive. Weaver built a house out of old tires and some other stuff that wasn't all that biodegradable.


Ed and I are about as far away on the political spectrum as it's possible for rational people to be, but I still respect him for walking the walk.

That's also why I will never voluntarily see Al Gore get a penny of my money. If you are going to make millions telling us global warming is going to destroy society as we know it, I do not want to see you jetting all over the world and spewing vast oceans of carbon into the atmosphere.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never liked Madonna.

And Mel Gibson... yeah a real jerk.

Vicki


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I really can't stand Katherine Heigl. Really, you blame the writers for not writing stuff that will allow you to win an Emmy 2 years in a row? Really, you're going to insult the writers like that on TV. And you're really going to leave the show that made you famous mid season? You really can't finish off the season so that show could give your character resolution? Really, you can't do that. Really?

This has been "Really?!!" with Cristian YoungMiller. 

Hey everyone.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Hugh Hefner, Lady Gag, P Diddy daddy puffy whatever, 50 pennies, Paris Hilton, and Richard Gere. But of all of them that get on my nerves, Hefner brings out the worst visceral reaction from me. Strange thing is, the other porn kings from Hustler and Penthouse dont bother me like he does. I just find him exceedingly gross. Always have.


I am so with you. I think that it's because the others don't try to dress up what they do but Heffner does. He tries to glamorize the fact that he thinks of women as walking bodies. He is also WAY too old for most of them.


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm (Mar 3, 2011)

Charlie Sheen   I don't think I have to say much here.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Che Guevara. I can't stand him. The cold facts about his life are appalling. And, for the life of me, I can't understand why a lot of the college agers walk around wearing his face on their t-shirts.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Mario Lopez.  Is he even a celebrity?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Then too, kids go through a stage when they like to be outrageous--to shock their elders.  I did and I'm sure many on these forums did also.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> For the same reason they wear t-shirts that feature Charlie Manson, Christopher. They see the icon, don't understand the person they're trying to idolize. Do you know, I've seen reports that kids in the latest generations don't even know who Hitler was?


Aargh. You're going to make my head explode with stuff like that.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Mario Lopez. Is he even a celebrity?


He was when he was on Saved by the Bell as AC Slater.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Remember the movie of Muhammed Ali's life?  Why is he someone we should look up to?  I REALLY don't get it.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Jim Carey!!  I don't find him funny at all. He irritates the crap out of me.  I can't switch the channel fast enough when he comes on.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel the same way about Jim Carey.  I only liked him when he did skits on the "Living Color" TV show.  But a show devoted to him is just too much Jim Carey.  All his faces and gyrations get on my nerves.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Tom Brady - Can't stand the Dude. Seeing his face burns me up, and not in a nice/good way. My niece has cerebral palsy. Her parents are DIE HARD Patriots fans. We went to training day over at Patriots Place (we live 10 minutes from there) and he came over to say hi, and sign autographs. My niece had a tshirt and wanted his signature. She gave him her marker to use and he wouldn't sign her shirt. He signed a bunch of pictures and people's papers, but for some reason wouldn't sign her shirt. THEN I found out he dumped Bridget Moynahan because she got pregnant with his child. He wasn't ready to settle down and start a family. But then he goes galavanting around with horse-face Giselle Bunchen (ick), marries her, and then has a kid with her. How awful is that?!

Kirsten Dunst. I won't go into detail why.


----------

